# Your control panel



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

One thing I don't see enough of here on the forum is control panels. Actually I havn't given that much thought until now. 
In rebuilding the BGC there will have to be a new control panel and hopefully I can do better this time around. Meantime I'm interested in what you have come up with for controlling your trains and I'm asking anybody to please post some pictures of your panel and maybe a brief discription of how you came to your design and what problems you encountered in building it. Might just be helpful to a lot of people. 
This is what I've come up withso far.The panel will sit at an angle to the layout and flip up for access to the wiring. The transformers wil be hidden and the rheostats,the circles with the R in them will be the throttles.At least that's the plan for now. Any comments appreciated. Pete


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hard for me to believe that no one here has a control panel to post a picture of.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a control panel but it's only to turn the blocks on/off. I plan on making a nice one eventually but haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

It's nothing fancy but it works.


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

I was thinking that DCC kinda eliminates the need for a control panel in most cases or at least for the ultra control panels like in the good old days that had lots of toggle switches, lights and track diagrams. The kind used for actual train control.

Since most people seem to have gone DCC possibly many people don't build them like they used to or even at all anymore. With DCC, control panels would still be useful on a club layout for possibly finding and operating turnouts or detecting locos on hidden tracks and helping people to orient themselves on a very large layout.

However for a personal layout isn't most everything controlled through the hand held control pad?

I ask it as a question because I run in regular DC and my 3X6 N scale layout is small. DCC would be overkill really. My train control is a simple block system and is not complicated enough to warrant a control panel.


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

Ranger said:


> It's nothing fancy but it works.


Ranger it's cool to see people still using the old Atlas contollers, selectors etc.

Here is all I get by on... The fabulous Atlas Twin!

My Kato throw switch for the double crossover on the layout is hidden inside the little cabinet.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

don't have one yet, but when I do its gonna be very basic, just a basic throttle and my DCC pack on stand by when I need it and my programming track off to the side...


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

*Southern's comand center.*

Here is my Engineers seat. I can run everything from here. 










In this shot you can see both the DCC controls and the DC power packs. There are two DPDT switches above the Black power pack that Switch the layout between DCC and DC. The DPDT switch above the cooper power pack controls the program track. I made the track that is closet to the switches the program track. I have two DC turnouts and two DCC throttle's one can control one train and the other one can control two. I also have the Digitrax control station interfaced with my laptop and can control all of my DCC trains from the PC.










The last photo is of the Track control section. On the far left are the turnout controls. The right side is the track power controls. It was set up for DC block control. In DCC all switches are in the up position. It helps to find shorts in DCC also.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey I can see the picture of my control panel on your laptop


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

My control panel will be virtual - not yet created.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine is pretty simple. Throw the toggles in direction I want the points. I've got a second one made of oak plywood for the addition/yard but no picture. The lines are auto pin stripe tape. I still want to put lights on it also.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ranger you are where I am now. That looks just like what i will have when it's ready to roll. Nice and neat too. Good job.
Southern yours is super. I like the idea of being able to have DCC and DC and control with a computer. Maybe I'll get to that someday down the road. 
Oboy how does the walk around throttle work? I'd like to have that on my RR. Do you need DCC for it to run? 
Dave that's going to be a great looking panel when it's finished. Can't beat polished metal for a control panel. Looks great.
Thanks for these pictures guys. I appreciate them a lot. I hadn't thought about not needing a control panel with DCC but even with that I'd want someway to tell if a turnout was on the main or not. A light is great for that. Looks like I have a lot to learn about wiring and such. I'll keep studying. Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine is temporary. All of the track control and DC stuff has been that way for years. The DCC was thrown on the table. I am going to hid all most all of the DCC stuff. When I expanded the layout, I will still have the track set up in blocks. I will also keep it so that I can run DC and DCC. I want to be able to throw the turnouts from more than on location. I will have push buttons near the turnout and a central location . I want to make the layout so that any one can walk in and drive a train with out having to know how work the tracks. I also want to be able to have operation session. The big layout that I goto has turnout controls on boards near the turnout and the yards have hand throws.


----------



## Oboy Railroads (Feb 10, 2012)

norgale said:


> Oboy how does the walk around throrttle work? I'd like to have that on my RR. Do you need DCC for it to run?


Nope, no DCC is involved here... Pete the walk around is an old MRC Control Master 20 that's probably about 20+ years old. The main unit is tucked up under the train board so all you see is the telephone cord and the throttle. It's a basic variable DC/fixed AC transformer with momentum, nudge and brake that utilizes control from the throttle to the unit via a telephone cord. This MRC model runs with a cooling fan and offers a G / HO-N scale selector switch. I also use a Tech II 2400 which is even older. The walk around comes in great when I want to operate the trains away from the main control area. This is really handy when I've had to trouble shoot on the opposite end of the layout.

The entire layout could be run on the Contol Master 20. The two Atlas Twins on the left control the three electrical blocks but also allow for two trains to run in opposite directions on two routes using the same power pack. The third Atlas twin on the right allows for independant control only on the outside loop with a second transformer. So I can then run two trains but have independant control of them on the two routes. Of course the shortcoming of the block sytem is that I must park a train at the station while I transfer a train over to either line via a double crossover at the main station... very old school I know but I'm still nostalgic for the model railroading of my youth. Also the layout is small enough to get away with it and not have DCC.

Check ebay if you want a Contol Master 20. They still come up now and then and I think there may be one on there now. Surprisingly that model still brings in a fairly good price considering its age.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

what is the controller that says sound,power, and light control 9000?? is that for dc?? and are they still available???


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, it is DC. I bought two of them in the Mid 90s. The sound part is just a under table speaker. The sound can be set to steam or diesel. the engine sounds are set to match the speed of the loco. The light part sends an AC current on the rails that will keep lights that are equipped with a capacitor. It can still be found on Ebay.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It was made by MRC.


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*your control panel*

Hey ranger: I like your set up and glad you posted pics i intend to do some copying if you dont mind. And glad you posted name of controller will be looking for it on flea bay:laugh: for stop gap should be cheap alternative to dcc sound locos?? i was also looking at mrc unit that does same thing with 2 speakers and little controller. I really appreciate when you guys post pics of your set ups, great idea and learnig tool for those of us just getting started, 
KEEP EM COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

*your control panel*

SOUTHERN I appologise:: I thought it was rangers set up with the mrc 9000, i dont see to good out of my one eye sometimes:laugh: but it is butifull


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> SOUTHERN I appologise:: I thought it was rangers set up with the mrc 9000, i dont see to good out of my one eye sometimes:laugh: but it is butifull


It's all good i think Rangers looks better than mine. Mine is a mess. I knew when I added the DCC it was going to be redone. Ranger just needs to hook some wires to it now.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Southern said:


> It's all good i think Rangers looks better than mine. Mine is a mess. I knew when I added the DCC it was going to be redone. Ranger just needs to hook some wires to it now.


other than the turnout switches everything else is wired up and operational.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You can't tell it in my pics but there is a row of turnout switches that are not hooked up. I have never got around to it becouse they work the yard that is right in front and I can reach the turnout with out leaving my chair.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Im the same way. I can reach over and switch the track, I plan to hook it up eventually, all the wires are already pulled, just not hooked up yet.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

gandy dancer#1 said:


> Hey ranger: I like your set up and glad you posted pics i intend to do some copying if you dont mind. And glad you posted name of controller will be looking for it on flea bay:laugh: for stop gap should be cheap alternative to dcc sound locos?? i was also looking at mrc unit that does same thing with 2 speakers and little controller. I really appreciate when you guys post pics of your set ups, great idea and learnig tool for those of us just getting started,
> KEEP EM COMING:thumbsup:


I don't mind, glad everyone likes it


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Here are a few shots of the control panels on "Jack's P & W Railroad".


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

As always, I am rebuilding mine for better visual control


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Jacks P&W looks like a pretty busy railroad. Great pictures. However I think South Ashly should be North Ashly instead. Thanks for the pics. Pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice pictures Southern, is that phone in the last few pics an actual train dispatcher phone or what? looks really cool! Also do they work and what other functions do they do and what are they called?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya they work. The layout is in two buildings so the phones are needed. The dispatcher uses Panel Pro. and give you instruction as to were to go. It is more of an intercom than a phone as there is no dialing. just pick it up and listen.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice!! im envious now  would love to run and see it in person some day! and I just noticed your in NC, where abouts?? my room mate and I tend to go there from time to time for family visits (his family).


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Southern said:


> Ya they work. The layout is in two buildings so the phones are needed. The dispatcher uses Panel Pro. and give you instruction as to were to go. It is more of an intercom than a phone as there is no dialing. just pick it up and listen.


:thumbsup: Wouldn't it be cool to use a sound-powered phone....kinda like I used to maintain in the Navy?!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

*Panel*

I haven't built them yet, but I'm going to use Panel pro, or one of the CAD programs I use to print the graphics to paper, probably a heavier stock.

Once I have that I'll sandwich them between a couple of pieces of lexan or plexi-glass. Drill for LEDs and switches. The yard panel is going to be a bit large. I'll probably build smaller local panels for the different sidings.

I'm still wrestling with the concept of a "master" panel though at a location away from the layout. (For a dispatcher's area). Not sure yet if that's a good idea or not, given that I'm likely to tear down the layout once its built and do something else! hwell:

At some point....probably when I'm in my 80s at the pace I'm moving on this, I'll be at a point where its all pretty much under DCC control anyway and I wont' really need the hard switch panels.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

For me the panel is very important part of the layout. Here is my first one, decommissioned couple years ago: http://public.fotki.com/tankist/ho-1/controlpanel/dsc-3515.html
Later solution is in my signature

Bit off topic: 
This weekend I undusted my layout WIP, cleaned the rails and run some trains. Will be slowly getting back into it ).


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Southern said:


> Here are a few shots of the control panels on "Jack's P & W Railroad".


This is nice. Love the phone horn )


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

tankist said:


> For me the panel is very important part of the layout. Here is my first one, decommissioned couple years ago: http://public.fotki.com/tankist/ho-1/controlpanel/dsc-3515.html
> Later solution is in my signature
> 
> Bit off topic:
> This weekend I undusted my layout WIP, cleaned the rails and run some trains. Will be slowly getting back into it ).


That looks great Tankist. I hope mine looks half as good. Pete


----------

